# upnorthkyosa in motion...



## Makalakumu

Hi everyone;

I'm experimenting with a few features that all supporting members get on MT.  One of them is the ability to attach short videos of themselves doing various martial arts moves.  *UpNorthMum* took these this afternoon with our digital camera.

In Tang Soo Do, we practice something called Ee An Sol Cha Gi.  These are forms that teach a student to kick in multiple directions.  The two forms that I'm posting are the first and second forms in a series of nine.  By chodan, a student will have learned all nine.  

I hope you enjoy...

John


----------



## Ceicei

That's a good form for practicing your balance while kicking...  Do you plan to post the other forms too?  I'd like to see them.

- Ceicei


----------



## Tgace

nice stuff


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool!  Nice balance.


----------



## Flatlander

Looks good, John.  Good fluidity.  Must be nice to have a room in your home to play in like that.  I have no indoor space to play, and the outside is cold and unhappifying.


----------



## Makalakumu

Thanks everyone.  I've got more in the pipeline.  I just have to edit a few pieces in order to conform to the forum limits.



			
				Flatlander said:
			
		

> Looks good, John. Good fluidity. Must be nice to have a room in your home to play in like that. I have no indoor space to play, and the outside is cold and unhappifying.


 
The fluidity is very important when doing ee an sol cha gi.  I'm glad it looked good.  My personal workout space isn't all that big, but its just big enough for me to do all of my forms, including weapons.  I wish the ceiling were a little higher though.  My staff form just barely brushes it.


----------



## Makalakumu

This next video is called Tang Soo Hyung.  It is typically taught at 2nd dan.  There are 90 moves and it is supposed to be done in 30 seconds.  I've got it down to 19...and I think that is the limit that I can push it without losing the principles.

Things the Tangsoodoin work on when practicing this form are...

1.  Fast multiple strikes.
2.  Use of hip with every technique.
3.  Transitions between high and low strikes.

Let me know what you think...

John


----------



## Makalakumu

Ceicei said:
			
		

> That's a good form for practicing your balance while kicking... Do you plan to post the other forms too? I'd like to see them.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I'll see if I can post the rest of the series.  I'm trying to figure out how to cut down the size of the file.  Bob gave me some good suggestions...now its time to experiment.


----------



## shesulsa

Good multiple chagi.


----------



## Flatlander

It would be pretty challenging to involve the hips in the movement at that rate of execution.


----------



## Solidman82

I like the stuff but some tips from my humble self are to work on your breathing and relax, you look like you're about to explode my man. 

The other thing is more of a question, what are your hands supposed to be doing when you practice the multiple kicks?

I liked the form though, it was very quick and well executed. And the kicks looked perfect from the legs down to me


----------



## Jonathan Randall

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone;
> 
> I'm experimenting with a few features that all supporting members get on MT. One of them is the ability to attach short videos of themselves doing various martial arts moves. *UpNorthMum* took these this afternoon with our digital camera.
> 
> In Tang Soo Do, we practice something called Ee An Sol Cha Gi. These are forms that teach a student to kick in multiple directions. The two forms that I'm posting are the first and second forms in a series of nine. By chodan, a student will have learned all nine.
> 
> I hope you enjoy...
> 
> John


 
I did enjoy! I just saw the first clip and I am impressed. I like the way you maintain your balance while executing the kicks. When I have time, I'll watch the second one as well. Good work! :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I like the stuff but some tips from my humble self are to work on your breathing and relax, you look like you're about to explode my man.


 
I picked up on that as well, although I attributed it to being under observation (the camera). The great form he displayed with his footwork demonstrates that the good habits are there, only that doing them for "everybody" put some tenseness there, IMHO.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Just saw the second one and I noticed that, despite the speed at which you executed the techniques, you retained power and focus in each and every kick. That is so much better than I did in sport TKD (not all TKD is this way, only commercialized sport), where I just threw my leg out there as fast as I could and fluttered around.


----------



## Makalakumu

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I like the stuff but some tips from my humble self are to work on your breathing and relax, you look like you're about to explode my man.
> 
> The other thing is more of a question, what are your hands supposed to be doing when you practice the multiple kicks?
> 
> I liked the form though, it was very quick and well executed. And the kicks looked perfect from the legs down to me


 
Thanks Solidman82, I am certainly not perfect in everything I do...

My hands should be a little closer to my body and in a better guard position.  Sometimes I work these sequences with a belt over my neck to keep my hands from falling.  Looks like I better get the belt...

As far as the breathing goes, the 90 moves in 19 seconds is really intense.  I'm getting over 4 strikes per second throughout the entire thing.  I try to keep my breathing natural, but when I really try to pound them out, it gets strained.  There are so many things I need to work on with that form...it is probably one of the harder ones that I know.


----------



## shesulsa

I was wondering about your hand techniques - are these open-fingered strikes, or do my slow, old eyes fail me?


----------



## Rick Wade

Very nice kicks.

It must be nice to have hips and knees that alow you to do that.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Makalakumu

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I was wondering about your hand techniques - are these open-fingered strikes, or do my slow, old eyes fail me?


 
Some of them are open fingered eye rakes and some are closed hand block/strike combinations.  

I don't think its your eyes.  I put this clip in my video editing software and I went through it frame by frame.  I'm moving so quickly that the camera doesn't pick up the transitions.  Basically, the clip is like a high speed flip book.


----------



## Makalakumu

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Very nice kicks.
> 
> It must be nice to have hips and knees that alow you to do that.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
Thanks Rick, but I have to say that a good part of this is all in the training.  I bet you would surprise yourself.  Btw - I've lowered the height of the kicks in the kicking forms and sped them up and I've heard that it reminds people of kenpo.


----------



## Gemini

Thank you for posting these, upnorth. I wouldn't worry about the imperfections because they appear to me, as most form styles, to be something you could spend a lifetime trying to perfect. I like that you throw the kicks primarily low. For me, though the low kicks may be easier to throw, the balance is more difficult because one tends to put more power into them. Well Done! I particularly like the 90 moves in 19 seconds. We practice no excercise like that. I would enjoy learning it. Personally, I think I'd be holding my breathe the entire time.


----------



## shesulsa

It did remind me of Kenpo! Thanks for posting that, Kyo Sa Nim.


----------



## Makalakumu

Here is the rest of the Ee An Sol Cha Gi (kicking form) set.  Numbers 3, 6, and 9 are special.  The student makes those up.  Although they still have to meet certain requirements.  See Below

Sam bon - four kicks and four hand techniques, one of each in the four cardinal directions.

Yuk bon - eight hand techniques and eight foot techniques, one of each in the four cardinal and four intermediate directions.

Cu bon - two hand techniques and two foot techniques in the four cardinal directions breaking three boards with each foot technique and two with each hand.  This must be done in under five seconds.  You'll have to wait until I get some holders for this...

The rest of the kicking sequences work on various principles regarding kicking.


----------



## Makalakumu

Here are Chil, Pal, and Cu bon.


----------



## Makalakumu

I'm removing Tang Soo Hyung from this thread so I can reduce the file size and make it easier to download.  I will add the form to a new thread dedicated to my hyung.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I owe UpNorth a huge apology. He sent me several videos back in December to put up on the site, and I have been way behind in getting them online.

They are up now. Thank you very much for sending them in. :asian:
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]***            New 02-22-2006 ***[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tang Soo Do [/FONT]*

                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*John              Kedrowski*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cane                Form (5.81MB AVI) *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pyung                Ahn Sa Dan (6.04MB AVI) *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pyung                Ahn O Dan (6.10MB AVI)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tanto                Hyung (6.18MB AVI)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unig                Zyow (13.4MB AVI)[/FONT]*


----------



## MA-Caver

Hate to say it Bob, but everyone of them said "server not found".... at least on my end. Might want to check it. 

Upnorthkyosa, of the ones I've seen (that _you_ posted) look great in form and everything else. Keep up the good work. 

(giggled at the sound of your (?) kid in the background noise.  )


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Should work now. Bloody copy/paste seems to drop the server bit.


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Should work now. Bloody copy/paste seems to drop the server bit.


Uhh, nope. I'm running the latest Firefox on my computer with everything else updated as of a few days ago. Just FYI.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Go Here: http://martialtalk.com/videos

I'll try and figure out why the bloody thing won't let me post complete URLs there.  Grr.....


----------



## Makalakumu

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I owe UpNorth a huge apology. He sent me several videos back in December to put up on the site, and I have been way behind in getting them online.
> 
> They are up now. Thank you very much for sending them in. :asian:
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*** New 02-22-2006 ***[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tang Soo Do [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*John Kedrowski*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cane Form (5.81MB AVI) *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pyung Ahn Sa Dan (6.04MB AVI) *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pyung Ahn O Dan (6.10MB AVI)*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tanto Hyung (6.18MB AVI)[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unig Zyow (13.4MB AVI)[/FONT]*


 
Wow!  That looks great, Bob!  Thanks for all of your hard work and determination to make MT what it is.

Had anyone else checked these vids out?


----------



## MA-Caver

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Wow!  That looks great, Bob!  Thanks for all of your hard work and determination to make MT what it is.
> 
> Had anyone else checked these vids out?


Like 'em, like 'em, like 'em a lot! Good job!


----------



## hapki68

Hey there, Upnorth...

I just found this vid clip section.  Great clips.  

I wonder sometimes if non MA people watch these kinds of things and shrug, like kicking is no big deal.  However, for those of us who struggle to spread their legs wide (a problem I have being inflexible) and not falling off balance, we know how tough kicking really is.  

My instructor has us kick for about 15 minutes straight... and it's like death.  My legs and glut muscles ache worse than what I experienced doing squats in the gym (when we do low spinning stuff.)

Thanks for posting

P


----------



## matt.m

Nice balance kemosabe.  Niiiiiiccccceeeee.


----------



## stone_dragone

I like it...had a nice beat, you could dance to it, and I'll probably steal that drill for my students


----------



## mattkulma

They look good, but you seem really tense during the application.  The one thing that I really notice is that on your side and round house kicks there is not a full pivot on your standing leg, but there may not be in Tand Soo Do any more, I am not sure.  I think it is in number 6 or 7 with the drop heel sweep, if you let your momentum carry you farther around it will be easier and faster to transition to the next move.  Not to be a downer, they do look very nice, I might try and use them for some combinations in class some time when I am teaching.  I might have more ideas about them if you are interested.

 Soo Bahk!
-Matt


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Simple pattern really but what lessons it teaches.  Nice job demonstrating on the video.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

Now that's the stuff I like doing! Nice kicks. We do something similar, an exercise where we start just doing front kicks for 10 kicks, then do front kick to side kick for 10, then front kick to side kick to back kick for 10. Sometimes we finish that off by doing front kick to side kick to back kick to front kick/jump front kick (with the other foot). Great for teaching balance, keeping the hands up, keeping the knee up, and bringing the hips back with the foot after each kick, all of which you demonstrated really, really well in those vids. Cool stuff.

EDIT: About what mattkulma said, I agree, but I realize you were going fast on that one, and the aim isn't so much about the individual kicks as about the transitions, and the balance. Still great stuff.


----------

